# Model 3 CPU upgrade



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Just upgraded the computer in my model 3, however, the 1980 IBM has used up most of my boot space....and the rear seats....oh and a little bit of the frunk. But it can now print and the retro games look so modern.


----------

